# Gun Belts



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Looking for a belt that's durable, reliable and reasonably priced. I also question the sizing suggestions on retailers sites since they seem to have different ideas of how to order your size. 

Will be carrying a double stack sub-compact iwb along with a spare mag or two 99.9% of the time. 

I ask because I trust fellow ogfer's much more than the obviously scripted reviews on manufacturer's websites. 

Brand, sizing, quality, prices and websites would be greatly appreciated. What do YOU like and what information can you share to help prevent me from cycling through multiple belts and wasting money? 

Much appreciated everyone...happy holidays.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

I carry a full size 1911 with an IWB and needed a good belt to carry the load. Had one custom made at an Amish harness shop in Mespotamia for $20.00. It's made out of full grain leather and handles the job very well. If you live near an Amish community find their harness shop and see what one would cost, you won't buy a better belt made to your size.





Nightcrawler666 said:


> Looking for a belt that's durable, reliable and reasonably priced. I also question the sizing suggestions on retailers sites since they seem to have different ideas of how to order your size.
> 
> Will be carrying a double stack sub-compact iwb along with a spare mag or two 99.9% of the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I use a carhart leather inch and a half. Ruel king ...16.99. It's lasted a year and I carry every day. I find the tactical belts WAY too pricey. G 26 is my edc..Sometimes a g19.
Tom


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

go ahead, treat yourself 
http://thebeltman.net/www/htdocs/bh112.htm


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I have worn my Ares Gear Ranger belt daily for about 5 years now and it's only sign of wear is a few scratches on the black buckle. Best $99 I ever spent if you ask me. I've no doubt that it's still less than halfway through it's usable life.

You don't even realize the difference in comfort a quality STIFF belt will make in reducing holster twist until you wear a belt like this. Especially if your holster rides high.

http://www.aresgear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=100_117&products_id=6


----------



## one3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Looking for a belt that's durable, reliable and reasonably priced. I also question the sizing suggestions on retailers sites since they seem to have different ideas of how to order your size.
> 
> Will be carrying a double stack sub-compact iwb along with a spare mag or two 99.9% of the time.
> 
> ...


look at baysleather.com I am sure you will be happy with his work


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

Bwana J said:


> I carry a full size 1911 with an IWB and needed a good belt to carry the load. Had one custom made at an Amish harness shop in Mespotamia for $20.00. It's made out of full grain leather and handles the job very well. If you live near an Amish community find their harness shop and see what one would cost, you won't buy a better belt made to your size.





Nightcrawler666 said:


> Looking for a belt that's durable, reliable and reasonably priced. I also question the sizing suggestions on retailers sites since they seem to have different ideas of how to order your size.
> 
> Will be carrying a double stack sub-compact iwb along with a spare mag or two 99.9% of the time.
> 
> ...


Im not sure where you are at but there is a holstermaker/leathershop in Lakewood called Winthrop Holsters. I had a belt made years ago and its as god a carry holster that I have ever seen. It did take a while to break it in but its perfect now. Carry everything from a Kahr PM9 in a IWB to a Superblackhawk in a crossdraw with it. Great prices also. Lots of material choices if something exotic is in mind. Mines just cowhide.


----------



## cootmap2 (Nov 1, 2011)

Call hidden hybrid holsters in canton. 330-484-3709


----------



## eyegore (Apr 18, 2012)

Crossbreed


----------



## 1BigIcehole (Nov 19, 2015)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Looking for a belt that's durable, reliable and reasonably priced. I also question the sizing suggestions on retailers sites since they seem to have different ideas of how to order your size.
> 
> Will be carrying a double stack sub-compact iwb along with a spare mag or two 99.9% of the time.
> 
> ...


Wlderness tactical instructor. Great weight bearing, and durable as hell.
thewiderness.com


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks guys, I'm still watching this thread and looking into all of these options. I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## powrguy (Sep 4, 2010)

Bullhide Bullbelt....thick, leather, holds up to a CZ75 OWB fine.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I use a carhart leather inch and a half. Ruel king ...16.99. It's lasted a year and I carry every day. I find the tactical belts WAY too pricey. G 26 is my edc..Sometimes a g19.
> Tom


Now a g 43 too


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I use a carhart leather inch and a half. Ruel king ...16.99. It's lasted a year and I carry every day. I find the tactical belts WAY too pricey. G 26 is my edc..Sometimes a g19.
> Tom


Decided to go this route for now. Looking into another one online for different attire, but I stopped by tractor supply today and saw these, held them out and it held its shape perfectly like a good gun belt should. At @ $20, couldn't hurt. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Decided to go this route for now. Looking into another one online for different attire, but I stopped by tractor supply today and saw these, held them out and it held its shape perfectly like a good gun belt should. At @ $20, couldn't hurt.
> 
> Thanks guys


Carhart?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

This?


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep! Carhartt. Just like that one. Wearing it right now! And it is very rigid. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Yep! Carhartt. Just like that one. Wearing it right now! And it is very rigid. I'm very impressed.


Lol. I knew you'd like it


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I second about the Bullhide Belts. It's one of those things in life that after you've had one, you wonder what took you so long and you can never go back to what you used to wear. I love mine and they're tough.


----------

